# Millipede eggs?



## ArachnoCrazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok   My first question is after seeing millipedes mate a couple time how long would it take for it to lay eggs.

      My second question is how big are the eggs of a AGB and what color.

      My third question is how long it takes for those eggs to hatch.

      My fourth question is how fast will a AGB grow.

Thank to all who will take the time to answer these questions.


----------



## NiGHTS (Oct 7, 2005)

Egg laying time can vary all over the place.  The fastest I've ever seen was the day after mating ...but it could take days or weeks.  I don't know what the coloration of AGB eggs are, since I've never seen them; but from the other millipede eggs I have observed, they are about 1mm, circular, and white or pale yellow/brownish.  The eggs should be buried, and it isn't advisable to go digging around for them, as you could easily damage eggs/babies.  Egg hatching time can also vary with caging conditions.  I'm not certain on this, but I think I read somewhere that the average hatching time is 2 to 4 weeks.  AGB babies are notoriously slow growing, and tend to stay burrowed.  At around 6 months, the babies will be around 1/2" to 1".  Even at 2 years old, they might only be around 3" to 4" in length.


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help this gives me a better idea of the amount of time i should expect from them.

how fast do the majority of the millipedes grow?


----------



## NiGHTS (Oct 7, 2005)

Growing time varies all over the place...but most millipedes are slow growing.  Your AGBs could take 5 to 10 years to grow to full length.  And with AGBs, some peoples' only get to 7 - 9", while other people have ones that are 12" or more.  I've personally got an 11" one, which I'm assuming has stopped growing.

If you want fast growing pedes, I think the Florida Millipede (chicobolus spinigerus) is one of the fastest growing pet varieties.  They get to their adult size in about a year and a half.  But, I'd say for most of the 4" average species of pedes, I takes 2 - 4 years to reach maturity, while the longer 7" species take 4 - 7 years...but it depends a lot on what species in particular you're looking at.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 8, 2005)

ArachnoCrazy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help this gives me a better idea of the amount of time i should expect from them.
> 
> how fast do the majority of the millipedes grow?


The food offered is extremely important. A primary diet of fruits and vegetables could make species that normally take a few years take forever (if they make it to adulthood at all). I have some close to mature AGBs at 3 years but I have some that weren't fed the correct foods and are barely two inches at two years old.


----------

